

How to use two different profile picture in Facebook - techaddict009
http://khalil-shreateh.com/khalil.shtml/index.php/facebook/facebook-hacks-tutorials/55-how-to-use-two-different-profile-picture-in-facebook.html

======
mail2vks
Why is this on hacker news ? What's the value add ?

